# how do I change the wallpaper for the iPhone 3g?



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't seem to find a tutorial. I want to take any picture and use it. I only found videos for 1.14.

Thanks

W...b


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

You wait for the jailbreak to come out so you can use an unofficial app to change the background because Apple doesn't seem to think people want to change the background, ever.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

kloan said:


> You wait for the jailbreak to come out so you can use an unofficial app to change the background because Apple doesn't seem to think people want to change the background, ever.



What?

Photos > choose photo > use as wallpaper doesn't work ?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Changing the wallpaper works exactly the same way it did before:

1. Pick a shot from among the photos loaded on your iPhone.
2. Press the icon at the bottom on the photo-viewing screen
3. Select the option "Set as Wallpaper" and resize/crop to how you like it.
4. Select "okay."


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Changing the wallpaper works exactly the same way it did before:
> 
> 1. Pick a shot from among the photos loaded on your iPhone.
> 2. Press the icon at the bottom on the photo-viewing screen
> ...


No
I believes what he means by the "wallpaper" is the background of the icons.
You have to wait until jailbreak, or if they want to release it on AppStore


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

"Wallpaper" is a very PC term, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

snowmen said:


> No
> I believes what he means by the "wallpaper" is the background of the icons.
> You have to wait until jailbreak, or if they want to release it on AppStore


That's not the "wallpaper" then. That term has a specific meaning on the iPhone.

(and yes, we use the PC term for it -- the iPhone is a dual-platform device)

What you think the OP meant (he'll have to clarify for himself) is (I believe) called the "springboard background." Broadly speaking, I've yet to see one that didn't simply make the main icon display visually cluttered and hard to read, but there's always hope I suppose ...


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL I didn't think that I would have started an argument. Yea I was talking about a picture behind the icons.

Thais for the replies tho.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Speaking of this,

Remember on all of the marketing shots/commercials for the iPhone 2G the background was always that fish surrounded by fish eggs? Has anyone noticed that that was not even on the 2G and is not on the 3G?

(was that supposed to be a user-taken photo? I didnt know the iPhone was an underwater camera :lmao


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Remember on all of the marketing shots/commercials for the iPhone 2G the background was always that fish surrounded by fish eggs? Has anyone noticed that that was not even on the 2G and is not on the 3G?


I think it was in the original OS on the iPhone 2G and the iPod touch (along with iPod silhouettes), but I noticed them removed from subsequent updates. Maybe they wanted it to be "unique" to the commercials. Or since that same desktop picture is used on the Mac, they wanted to differentiate between the two.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Speaking of this,
> 
> Remember on all of the marketing shots/commercials for the iPhone 2G the background was always that fish surrounded by fish eggs? Has anyone noticed that that was not even on the 2G and is not on the 3G?
> 
> (was that supposed to be a user-taken photo? I didnt know the iPhone was an underwater camera :lmao


It was on mine, available as a 'wallpaper' image, in the meaning that chas_m was referring to it as.

I had 1.0.1 and a 1.0.2.. can't remember which one had that pic.. but yeah, it was only viewable in the lock screen, call screen, etc.. not in the springboard background.


----------

